# My Marketing Idea(lightbulb)



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

So, 
Using myspace I had an idea to market tshirts.
Basicly get a few thousand buddys to start put up a single bullitan and send out 1 comment to everyone on my friends list advertising for women(18 an older) to send in a picture to our company email or via mail with them wearing our tshirt in a sexy pose(no indecent exposure) and then put the pictures up for vote on myspace for the public to choose the winner. The Top girl gets a free tshirt and 500 dollars.

Input.. please and thanks you


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

So your discriminating against older white males? I am calling my lawyer!!!


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

are you serious?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

He's not serious. Well, maybe a little. 

It's a good marketing idea. Lots of people are using Myspace for advertising. I would say $500 is too much, but the more money you offer the more pics you will get.


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

They gotta buy a tshirt to get a prize


----------



## withwords (Aug 27, 2006)

i've never heard of anyone making any real money off myspace. just take a look at all the crawlers. most are there because it's free, it's voyeuristic, it's a safe facade where you can be as cocky as you want without having to back anything up. young megalomaniacs may make decent shoppers, but they're lousy buyers. 

on the other hand, knock yourself out. it's not like you're gonna loose your shirt or anything.


----------



## Designashirt (Sep 2, 2006)

I like it. 

The shirt better be cool enough that they are going to want to spend the money to buy it, and then have the chance to win the $500. I am not a lawyer, nor do I play one on TV, but check and make sure that you can offer a prize tied to a purchase. You know how at McDonalds, they always say "no purchase necessary" I don't know enough about how that works, but be sure to be careful. There are plenty of people who will find any reason to sue, and you don't want them suing you b/c you discriminated, only offered the money to someone who bought, etc. ( I am pretty sure the other guy was joking about suing).


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

damn and then he brings in the law =P


----------



## Designashirt (Sep 2, 2006)

Not trying to be a bad guy, but recently read in the NY Times a very interesting article about lawyers who go around looking for companies or businesses that don't have the correct number of handicap parking places or ramps, etc. They then have a client who is handicapped that will sue you and of course for a settlement, they will drop the case. 

I would rather have you check out to make sure you can do it before you do, so that doesn't happen to you. Heck, I hope it works, if it does, I would consider something similar for our MySpace page.


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

yeh.. but thats mucho denaros riiite? i mean i cant afford thousands of dollars worth of lawyer bills.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> are you serious?


I hate these new guys. I have to start all over trying to be funny and I ready used up my jokes.. but "Do you think I have the nuts...well do you?" I bet Rodney is the only one that gets this.. 
last night 11,500 played and I left 177th..


----------



## musadube (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it is a good idea, I may have to pay you becuase I'm sure it probably will work for me.... LOL


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

MrApolloBu said:


> So,
> Using myspace I had an idea to market tshirts.
> Basicly get a few thousand buddys to start put up a single bullitan and send out 1 comment to everyone on my friends list advertising for women(18 an older) to send in a picture to our company email or via mail with them wearing our tshirt in a sexy pose(no indecent exposure) and then put the pictures up for vote on myspace for the public to choose the winner. The Top girl gets a free tshirt and 500 dollars.
> 
> Input.. please and thanks you


Great idea. Can you send me a copy of the pics when you're done. lol! What if all they are wearing is the t-shirt. Instant winner?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> I hate these new guys. I have to start all over trying to be funny and I ready used up my jokes.. but "Do you think I have the nuts...well do you?" I bet Rodney is the only one that gets this..
> last night 11,500 played and I left 177th..


Lou...you still at the poker table all nite long?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Designashirt said:


> Not trying to be a bad guy, but recently read in the NY Times a very interesting article about lawyers who go around looking for companies or businesses that don't have the correct number of handicap parking places or ramps, etc. They then have a client who is handicapped that will sue you and of course for a settlement, they will drop the case.
> 
> I would rather have you check out to make sure you can do it before you do, so that doesn't happen to you. Heck, I hope it works, if it does, I would consider something similar for our MySpace page.


Are you sure. I can't imagine that any attorney would do something like that. LMFAO!!!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

badalou said:


> I hate these new guys. I have to start all over trying to be funny and I ready used up my jokes.. but "Do you think I have the nuts...well do you?" I bet Rodney is the only one that gets this..
> last night 11,500 played and I left 177th..


Lou, as Rodney and RisingBlue told me after I made a joke others thought was serious, you have to put a smiley face or something after it, or put lol!. We get you but others' may not, as I found out from my own experience.


----------



## trackthistee (Nov 28, 2006)

MrApolloBu said:


> They gotta buy a tshirt to get a prize


That would be nice, but I would seriously not recommend this. It would constitute an illegal lottery... if busted, you would not be happy with the outcome. This is one of the biggest mistakes made when coordinating a giveaway. A lottery has three elements: prize, chance, and consideration. Remove one, and you should be good to go. For this type of giveaway, the only EASY one you can remove is "consideration" (don't make them buy anything). An alternative would be to remove "chance", and make it a skill-based giveaway. But I don't know how one could prove that looking good in a t-shirt is a skill.  Good luck with it... hope it goes well!


----------



## natedidit (Oct 23, 2006)

withwords said:


> i've never heard of anyone making any real money off myspace. just take a look at all the crawlers. most are there because it's free, it's voyeuristic, it's a safe facade where you can be as cocky as you want without having to back anything up. young megalomaniacs may make decent shoppers, but they're lousy buyers.
> 
> on the other hand, knock yourself out. it's not like you're gonna loose your shirt or anything.


Just because it doesn't convert directly to sales doesn't mean it's not good for business. Brand recognition can prove to be very valuable for your business in the long run.

Nate


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

trackthistee said:


> That would be nice, but I would seriously not recommend this. It would constitute an illegal lottery... if busted, you would not be happy with the outcome. This is one of the biggest mistakes made when coordinating a giveaway. A lottery has three elements: prize, chance, and consideration. Remove one, and you should be good to go. For this type of giveaway, the only EASY one you can remove is "consideration" (don't make them buy anything). An alternative would be to remove "chance", and make it a skill-based giveaway. But I don't know how one could prove that looking good in a t-shirt is a skill.  Good luck with it... hope it goes well!


I disagree.. Looking good in a t-shirt does take skill =) It takes us ladies time and effort to look good =) Not everyone has the skill needed to "look good" .. Now i'm not saying anyone and everyone can't look good... but.. when I wake up in the morning.. its not such a pretty sight, as I'm sure most people look when they roll or crawl out of bed... However with the knowledge and skill, I can "look good" in just about anything =) LOL 


A new quote... 
"Who ever said looking good wasn't work must have been a man."


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Yup, nothing like SPAM to get customers to line up at your door. 

Seriously though, the _theoretical _reaching power of places like myspace is impressive. In practice, if it ain't free, the kids won't touch it. 

This isn't a ploy to meet girls is it?


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Try it and let us know how it works...


----------



## BangBangT-Shirts (Jun 4, 2006)

I think the idea is good in parts and I think there are other avenues similar to this that might work. Maybe having a competition where people can send in pics of them wearing your t-shirts in the most interesting/funny locations and they'll win a free t-shirt every month or something?

Anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## Sidney022 (Jul 12, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> Great idea. Can you send me a copy of the pics when you're done. lol! What if all they are wearing is the t-shirt. Instant winner?


Check out Rock Angels on myspace, they did a contest just like this.


----------



## shinsyotta (Oct 31, 2006)

It sounds like a good idea to me. Maybe you could reduce your costs by giving a copy of a new album, concert tickets as the prize or something.


----------

